# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O que é mais toxico para os peixes ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Companheiro, é claro que a amônia é o principal agente tóxico para os peixes!

----------


## Matias Gomes

Amonia com certeza,  amonia (The Silent Killer) rsss

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

A Amónia, sem sombra de dúvida.

----------

